# what size office rubber bands…….



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

any one know what size office rubber bands do you use for a BB sling shot. cheers. jeff


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

# 64's


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

mini me said:


> any one know what size office rubber bands do you use for a BB slingshot. cheers. jeff


Look up http://www.waughbands.co.nz

I'm hoping to order a few boxes from them when I get some spare slinger cash.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

hey ash thanks mate. will be ringing you soon. jeff


----------

